
Barr says the US needs encryption backdoors to prevent “going dark.” Um, what? - feross
https://arstechnica.com/?p=1400515
======
andrerm
Encryption with backdoor will not make actual encryption disappear.

Outlawing encryption will not make encryption disappear.

Bad guys will eventually learn that.

Honest people will be the only ones losing

------
jamestimmins
The thing I don't understand about strong encryption with a backdoor: who is
supposed to pay for the r&d? It's a little like mandating that cars have to
have technology to prevent getting in car wrecks, but not defining how that
would work.

~~~
IvyMike
To further your point: Matt Blaze said this recently: "Encryption backdoor
demands seem to get vaguer with each iteration. The 1993 Clipper Chip, as bad
as it was, was at least a specific proposal with technical properties that
could be discussed. Now it's just "you nerds go figure it out, it can't be
that hard"."

[https://twitter.com/mattblaze/status/1153788005187907586](https://twitter.com/mattblaze/status/1153788005187907586)

~~~
Nasrudith
Really it is just demagoguery and should be treated as such - they don't want
a solution they want somebody to blame. That it is impossible to fufill is a
feature and not a bug.

The only rational thing to do is to treat them with as much violence to them
you can get away with to weaken their toxic influence. Mock them as
illiterates, accuse their true motives as wanting to look at everyone's sexts
(already proven), vote anyone who supports them out and more.

